# 김소월의 "낭인의 봄"



## Mallarme

이해가 아되는 부분이 있는데요. 해석을 부탁합니다. 질문이 좀 많아요...


*휘둘니* 산을 넘고,
*(이거 휘둘리다? 화자가 여기저기 돌아다니다라는 말인가요?)*

굽어진 물을 건너,
푸른 풀 붉은 꽃에
길 걷기 *시름이여*.
*(길 걷는 게 힘든다 말인가요?)*

잎 누른 시닥나무,
철 이른 푸른 *버들*,
*("버"가 뭐에요?)*
해 벌서 석양인데
*불슷는* 바람이여.
*("불슷다"를 사전에서 못 찿았어요 - 무슨 뜻이죠?)*

골짜기 *이는* 연기
*("이는"은 "잇다"에서 온 건가요? to join?)*
*뫼 틈에 잠기는데,
산마루 도는 손의
슬지는 그림자여.
(이 연이 불투명합니다...연기가 산 사이에 잠겨있고...그리고 산마루를 도는 손이란 말인가요? 그리고 "슬지는" 게 무슨 말이에요? 그리고 낭인이 그 연기의 그림잔가요?)*


산길가의 외론 주막,
에이그 쓸쓸한데.
먼저 든 *짐장사*의
*(짐장사가 뭐에요?)*
*곤(困)한* 말 한 소리여.
*("곤한" 말 이 무슨 말이에요?)*

지는 해 *그림지니*,
*(해가 지니까 그림같은 세상도 진다는 말인가요?)*
오늘은 어데까지,
어둔 뒤 아무데나,
가다가 묵을레라.

풀숲에 물김 뜨고,
달빛에 새 노래는,
고운 밤 야반(夜半)에도
내 사람 생각*이여*.
*("-여"는 "-요" 같은 어미인가요? =>>생각이요?)*

*답변을 미리 감사합니다.*


----------



## lucky112

I think almost every Korean can't answer your questions unless their major is Korean classical literature. 
Nowadays no one uses those words you ask.
So I tried to find some explanations for this poem through the internet but I failed. 
If you really want to study this poem, you should ask it to a scholar 

i) 버들 : archaic word for 'willow' (버드나무)
ii) 짐장사 : it seems to be a merchant carrying some loads ('짐' 을 들고 있는 장사꾼')
iii) 곤한 말 : 짐장사 is weary, tired, or exhausted when 짐상사 says
iv) 그림지니 : I guess it would be related to '그림자'
v) 답변을 미리 감사합니다 -> 답변에 미리 감사드립니다. but we don't use it much. I think this is cultural difference. 
we usually say 답변 부탁드립니다. 감사합니다.


----------



## Mallarme

정말 감사합니다! 질문을 다 답하시지 않았어도 많은 도움 됐습니다.


----------

